# Whats the difference between a Blazing Blizzard and a Diablo Blanco?



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought a Diablo Blanco from the Donny rep show yesterday but got it very cheap and just wondered if it was i diablo blanco or a blazing blizzard. Thanks


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

the difference is the DB is a BB with the eclipse gene, ie as an albino it will have red eyes like a raptor, but body colouring will be indentical to the BB


----------



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

It hasnt got red eyes its got half black eyes with half snake eye in each eye, ive never seen this before


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

well if its got half snake eyes and black behind then its most likely a BB with False Eclipse eyes. Its whilst not common, it does see to occur in blizzards.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Slurm said:


> well if its got half snake eyes and black behind then its most likely a BB with False Eclipse eyes. Its whilst not common, it does see to occur in blizzards.


Agree with slurm and yes it is common in Blizzards all but one of ours has this


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

best way is to see the parents, there is a very local breeder near me, MJS Gecko's and they do Tremper DB's (first to breed them in UK apparently)


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

I wouldnt say they are the uk's first


----------



## SXE-C (Sep 4, 2009)

As eclipse can take up any percentage of the eye ie snake eye, partial eclipse, full eclipse, 10% eclipse etc, etc... I guess it would be pretty hard to differentiate between an Eclipse Albino Blizzard (DB), and a False Eclipse Albino Blizzard (BB). You`re prob gonna either have to test breed it to an eclipese, or just take the seller`s word for it that it is an fact a DB (though as you made a point of saying it was cheap, I`m guessing you`re not too sure whether it was sold deliberatly cheap as it`s a BB not a DB as stated?!).


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you sure you didnt buy one of the many blizzard het DB on the end table at the far end of the room?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

There were a good few females for sale hitting the £200 mark, there will be hundreds for sale next year and the prices will drop massively


----------



## Komodo1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeh he had this up for sale at £200 at the beginnig of the show but i knocked him down alot at the end of the show


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

the eclipse gene is red when mixed with an albino, if its black its most likely a false eclipse


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Slurm said:


> the eclipse gene is red when mixed with an albino, if its black its most likely a false eclipse


 
if it's black, it's most likely missing the albino gene, as even false eclipse eyes are red.


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

kirsten said:


> if it's black, it's most likely missing the albino gene, as even false eclipse eyes are red.


I agree!

Diablo - blizzard eclipse

Diablo blanco - blazing blizzard eclipse

If the eyes are not red then it does not have a albino gene.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I would suggest trying to take a close up of the eyes and checking it on your computer because sometimes very dark red eyes can look black 

Chances are that your diablo blanco is in fact a blizzard with snake eyes though if it really doesn't have red eyes, unfortunately there seems to be alot of people confusing the morphs and selling them incorrectly, I saw a few things that were being sold as something they weren't on Sunday but some morphs are easily confused


----------

